# What are the new choices for hydraulic disc brakes for CX?



## Tim O'Reilly (4 Feb 2013)

I know about the Hope ones but what else is out there or best or better than the Hope ones that I'm told are quite stiff?
Anything now on the horizon?

Thanks.


----------



## Howard (4 Feb 2013)

TRP has some prototypes. Other than that you have a nice load of vapourware to chose from 

You running cable pull right now? If so the stop-gap is using the best cables and outers that money can buy.


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (4 Feb 2013)

Howard said:


> TRP has some prototypes. Other than that you have a nice load of vapourware to chose from
> 
> You running cable pull right now?


Hi Howard,

Thanks!
I'm running that new bike of mine with the Tektro Lyra cable discs which are OK, but compared to my mountain bike with its Hope's, they seem hard work but probably a lot better than canti's? I'm just spoilt I suppose!


----------



## Howard (4 Feb 2013)

I haven't used the Tektro Lyras so I can't comment on them. But you could try an avid BB5 or BB7. Both work well when set up properly but the BB7 is the most powerful. As above the stop gap till hydraulics is using super high quality sealed cable like the Gore sealed system.


----------



## mattsccm (6 Feb 2013)

I put up with Lyra's for a while but finally gave in and went BB&. different league. Lyra's tended to be very erratic and when it was very wet the arm seemed to go "over centre" and all breaking went. Backing off brought things back. Hardly reassuring.
Re hydros you have Hope or TRP. hope are more common. They seem popular , impossible to find any 2nd hand anyway.Bit of a thread on STW about them currently.


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (6 Feb 2013)

mattsccm said:


> I put up with Lyra's for a while but finally gave in and went BB&. different league. Lyra's tended to be very erratic and when it was very wet the arm seemed to go "over centre" and all breaking went. Backing off brought things back. Hardly reassuring.
> Re hydros you have Hope or TRP. hope are more common. They seem popular , impossible to find any 2nd hand anyway.Bit of a thread on STW about them currently.


That's really good information.
I spoke to a friend who had the BB7's and he said that he felt they were similar to hydraulic brakes. Possibly worth considering before the TRP or Hope ones!


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (6 Feb 2013)

have a look at the trp hi-ro here these look neater than the current offerings 
http://singletrackworld.com/2013/01...nd-kinesis-and-trp-and-x-fusion-and-titanium/


----------



## Howard (7 Feb 2013)

The Hi-Ro looks like jokes...not sure what the advantage of having the reservoir on the caliper is. The Spyre is probably the most interesting in that lineup.


----------



## gaz (7 Feb 2013)

I've used tektro lyras, Avid BB7's and Hayes CX-5 on drop bars.
Without a shadow of a doubt the tektro lyras are the worst of the 3.

The Avid BB7's and Hayes CX-5 have very similar braking performance and are very good. I believe the CX-5 is slightly heavier than the BB7's.
I currently run CX-5's with jagwire compressionless cables and have no issues.

I've not used hydro brakes on mountain bikes for around 6 years, so can't comment on if they offer the same performance / feel.


----------



## mattsccm (7 Feb 2013)

I reckon my new BB7's are not as solid as the ancient and knackered Juicy 5's on the MTB.
Of course lever design is, I think, more suitable for a big pull on MTB brakes.
I would like to find out about the newish Shimano road disc calipers. Can't see them making a dog.


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (7 Feb 2013)

£120 for the BB7's. Could be worth a try as all the comments are positive.


----------



## Howard (8 Feb 2013)

[QUOTE 2299930, member: 45"]Rose bikes do basic Shimano hydros for under £50. Not sure what drop-bar brakes they'll work with.[/quote]

Errr precisely none. Well, not modern integrated shifters anyway that are beyond the prototyping stage.



Tim O'Reilly said:


> £120 for the BB7's. Could be worth a try as all the comments are positive.


 
They aren't cheap are they? Try and pick up a caliper second hand for the front. If its an improvement, get one for the rear, too. Again, unless you are running high quality cable and outers it's a bit of a waste of time.


----------



## 2Loose (8 Feb 2013)

Howard said:


> The Hi-Ro looks like jokes...not sure what the advantage of having the reservoir on the caliper is.


Because they can't fit the master cylinder/fluid inside the brake gear levers. Yet.


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (9 Feb 2013)

I'll put up with the Lyra's to see if they improve, I've only done 60 miles with them last weekend so let's see if they bite a little better today before I starve the family!


----------



## Howard (9 Feb 2013)

2Loose said:


> Because they can't fit the master cylinder/fluid inside the brake gear levers. Yet.


 
Sorry, yeah, that's obvious - I was more referring to the advantage when compared with a stem mounted system like Hope's.


----------



## 2Loose (9 Feb 2013)

Just an alternative mounting option I'd guess. I must admit to quite liking self-contained in one unit (caliper) idea rather than another box mounted on the stem.


----------



## Howard (9 Feb 2013)

Hmmm. Yeah. And you don't get wild cable angles like you do with stem boxes.

On the neg side I would have thought a longer length of cable means you lose more to stretch and outer compression than a stem box though.


----------



## 2old2care (10 Feb 2013)

I've seen on Evans cycles Website a cross bike with Tektro Hywire, shifters on drop bars and hydraulic disc brakes, (although the image shows Avid mech brakes). Only snag is they are only compatible with Di2. I think the bike was the Jamis Nova Pro £2770. So there are some on the horizon.


----------



## Howard (10 Feb 2013)

IIRC Tektro binned their hydro/Di2 shifter because of incompatibilities between UI and DI2.

Would like to be proved wrong on that one though.


----------

